# UK visa application for child of my spouse



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

After finally completing the online settlement visa for my wife to come and reside permanently in the UK we are now moving on to her child, who is 11 years old, and need guidance on which visa application category we need to choose and where to actually find it?

Hope that makes sense?

Cheers in anticipation


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's the same form (which covers spouse, partner and children). 
Also complete Appendix 2, which should be identical to the one for your wife. You can be the child's sponsor.
Furthermore, you need evidence of sole responsibility such as court order, indication of the other parent's involvement in the child's life, how often they meet and any financial contribution. You will also need his agreement to the child being taken to UK.
Read https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/263239/children.pdf and https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/263240/child_gen.pdf.


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's the same form (which covers spouse, partner and children).
> Also complete Appendix 2, which should be identical to the one for your wife. You can be the child's sponsor.
> Furthermore, you need evidence of sole responsibility such as court order, indication of the other parent's involvement in the child's life, how often they meet and any financial contribution. You will also need his agreement to the child being taken to UK.
> Read https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/263239/children.pdf and https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/263240/child_gen.pdf.



Hi Joppa, and thanks for your reply

Do I need to create a new application from scratch or is there a way it can be added to my wife's online settlement application? And what in the world is Appendix 2?

As for the legal niceties regarding her daughter and what will be expected of us re application, pretty much have that in hand but thanks for the heads up on what we require. Always helpful, as usual

Cheers Joppa, top advice !!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you have to make a fresh online application but you can book biometric appointment for the same place and day, and you can submit printed-out application and supporting documents at the same time. 
Appendix 2 is about financial requirement which you must download, print out, complete by hand and attach to your supporting documents.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

You need an Appendix 2 for your wife and another one for her child. People are routinely missing this and having to provide it after the fact...


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> You need an Appendix 2 for your wife and another one for her child. People are routinely missing this and having to provide it after the fact...



Thanks Pallykin and I have to confess I fall into the category of being completely oblivious and unaware of this Appendix 2 form:brick:. 

Once again, thanks for enlightening me on this one. Just tops

I suppose you don't know the answer to my other question about having to create a new online application for her daughter or is there an option to add it on to the account we have already created for my wife?

Once again, you have been a great help !!! Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to make a fresh application for her daughter.


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You have to make a fresh application for her daughter.


Thanks Joppa


----------

